# played with the spread today and a teaser question



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Weather was great for January and after a mid morning conversation talked a few people into hitting the gulf for a hours so they could drink wine and i could play with my spread....So here is my thought....I love the way my lures run on the third and fourth wave on the riggers...has anyone placed a reel on the outrigger spreader bar (Meaning the folding section) to rig a teaser at the mid way point...I have been running stern teasers in the past but think I would have better control on the tower with reels but don't see where else I can mount them without major modifications to my tower...My main concern is having a strike on a teaser running half way out my rigger and either bending my rig or causing a tangle with my main lines.....any thoughts or proven set ups would be appreciated......A quick release and a pulley are my current thought process but i really don't want to create a new set of issues...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Alex I have use some old Penn 113 reels as teaser reels but I mounted the inside the upper helm. I had to unzip the isenglass and luckily the was a tower pipe right there so I didn't have to worry about the line being ripped back and trashing the enclosure, I mounted the reels to the overhead rod storage rack buy cutting off old rod seats and screwing them to the rod storage box, mount the reels, replaced a SS bolt in spreader base with same size SS eyebolt, tie wraped a glass ring to that. I used #200 mono and only put enough line on so the swivel was 10 - 12 feet past the stern. I had them crashed a few times to where the tie wrap pulled free and the line went taught. Never harmed the out riggers in the least. Best way to present teasers if you ask me.

I have sacrificed both short rigger spots to pull teasers but we had seen fish busting the surface in the area so it was worth the loss of two hook positions to provoke strikes in the spread.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang I duped again


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Sweet ....... Would love to see your set up.....all I want is to see my teasers crashed as well....what boat are you fishing.....I have a Rampage 32 express and love the design and cannot imagine ever selling it.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have a hard top express? If so this is the teaser reel for you. Both in and out at the same time.


----------

